# Most ethical hunter



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

An interesting idea from an article in the strib:

"Nominate the most ethical deer hunter you know

Nominations are being accepted through Friday for the 15th annual Minnesota Deer Hunter Ethics Award.

The award is sponsored by the Minnesota Deer Hunters Association (MDHA), the Department of Natural Resources and a group called Turn In Poachers.

Anyone may nominate a hunter by writing a letter or email explaining the actions of the nominee and why that person is worthy.

There are two categories: youth and adults. Nominees must be Minnesota residents.

"We want nominations of hunters who serve as examples of admirable hunting practices to all hunters," said MDHA President Dan Splittstoser in a news release.

Awards will be presented at the 2008 MDHA Habitat Banquet on Feb. 23 at Breezy Point Resort near Brainerd.

Nomination letters should be sent to Ethical Hunter Award, MDHA, 460 Peterson Rd., Grand Rapids, MN 55744-8413, faxed to 1-218-327-1349 or e-mailed to [email protected].

More information is available at www.mndeerhunters.com.

Here are details on last year's winners as described on the association's website:

Adult: Charlie Nordlund, 65, of Cambridge, while hunting in the Browerville-Long Prairie area, came across a wounded deer's blood trail. He followed the trail and found a dead buck with a big rack. He waited for some time, and when no one showed up, he cleaned the deer and dragged it to the road. Charlie then asked neighbors there whether anyone had wounded a big buck. He was directed to the Pederson family. There, he learned that 14-year-old Casey Pederson had shot at a deer but thought he had missed it. He brought Casey and his father to the buck. When Casey realized he had actually shot the big deer, he had a huge smile on his face. The Pedersons are thankful that Nordlund went the extra mile in finding the hunter who shot the deer instead of claiming it.

Youth: Michael Bringgold, 17, of South St. Paul, was hunting during a youth archery deer hunt at Camp Ripley. Two deer, one healthy and one wounded, wandered by his stand. As he drew on the healthy deer, he saw the wounded deer about 25 yards away. He decided to shoot the wounded animal. He could tell it was a kill shot. He followed the blood trail to the deer. When he arrived at the deer, two other hunters were already there. They asked Michael whether it was his deer. He said yes but that he shot it knowing it was already wounded. One of the other hunters said he shot the deer but had lost the blood trail. They asked Michael whether he wanted the deer. He said no because he didn't draw first blood. He only wanted his arrow back, which he recovered."


----------

